
Buku v4.0 released – manage bookmarks like a text based mini-web - apjana
https://github.com/jarun/Buku/releases/tag/v4.0
======
tree_of_item
This looks like a nice project, but I have a nitpick that I just can't drop.
That phrase annoys me so much: "like a text based mini-web". Do they mean like
a text based mini web _browser_? What is a mini-web?

